

Intel and Micron begin production on new class of non-volatile memory - Varcht
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2015/07/28/intel-and-micron-produce-breakthrough-memory-technology

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913).

------
revelation
Now in production? Really, where can I buy it? What is it they are producing
if they are not selling it?

Am I crazy, or did they jump a few steps ahead here?

~~~
Melchira
At the bottom of the article: "3D XPoint technology will sample later this
year with select customers, and Intel and Micron are developing individual
products based on the technology." Sounds like the general consumer won't be
getting this until those individual products are developed.

